# BABY!! Finally A Face Shot!! 24 weeks 4D Ultrasound!!



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

I had my 24 week appointment today and little baby Zachary finally decided not to hide his face! I was so excited to finally see him. His daddy is already saying "he has my jawline, he has my nose"  lol Very proud papa. So here it is! And everything is still looking great!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Aaaawwwww finally the pics we've been waiting for. Awesome I can't wait to see what he is going to look like. Oh I so happy for you. I bet Helena will be his best friend too. Yea great pics.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

kg420 said:


> Aaaawwwww finally the pics we've been waiting for. Awesome I can't wait to see what he is going to look like. Oh I so happy for you. I bet Helena will be his best friend too. Yea great pics.


I heard if you drank orange juice before an ultrasound the baby would be more active. So I tried it with my breakfast this morning. And he was very active! He was opening and closing his mouth and moving his hand, and the doc said either eating his hand or picking his nose. :rofl: It was so cute though!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Shes Got Heart said:


> I heard if you drank orange juice before an ultrasound the baby would be more active. So I tried it with my breakfast this morning. And he was very active! He was opening and closing his mouth and moving his hand, and the doc said either eating his hand or picking his nose. :rofl: It was so cute though!


:rofl::rofl::rofl: I drank sprite and gave my boy the hiccups during an ultra sound once. It was cute. When is your due date?


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

wooohooooo looks just like ya


----------



## melrosdog (Dec 21, 2008)

Wow, that is amazing!! And so cute!!


----------



## CallieBum73 (Aug 29, 2009)

Aweeeeee that is crazy cool. Nothing like that when I was preggers with mine. Beautiful babe!


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

kg420 said:


> :rofl::rofl::rofl: I drank sprite and gave my boy the hiccups during an ultra sound once. It was cute. When is your due date?


I am due april 28th so like 16 more weeks to go!

This is us


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Awww so cute!Ultrasounds sure have changed since I got my last one in 2004!


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

Shes Got Heart said:


> I had my 24 week appointment today and little baby Zachary finally decided not to hide his face! I was so excited to finally see him. His daddy is already saying "he has my jawline, he has my nose"  lol Very proud papa. So here it is! And everything is still looking great!


Looks like a Thumb sucker LOL


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

Awww. Soo cute!


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Sadie's Dad said:


> Looks like a Thumb sucker LOL


I think he might be, he always has his hand up by his face.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

YAY how cool is that!! I am happy to hear everything is going good so far.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

OMG girl what a great pic and I too never had anything like this even 10 years ago, omg and I was gonna say looks like he's sucking his thumb, lol, omg please have it on a different day, lol, Taurus babies are a ready for that, lmaoooo


----------



## Krissy (Jul 15, 2009)

omg.. those are awesome pics!!


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

apbtmom76 said:


> OMG girl what a great pic and I too never had anything like this even 10 years ago, omg and I was gonna say looks like he's sucking his thumb, lol, omg please have it on a different day, lol, Taurus babies are a ready for that, lmaoooo


Does it make you want to have another one? :rofl:


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

hahaha, ya know sometimes I wish I could, I mean I had a partial hysterectomy a year after my youngest son was born, but I still have my ovaries so AI would be possible in a surrogate mother, but at 33 years old and my 3 kids now almost grown, nahhh, I'll just enjoy what I have and my dogs and be done with it, lol. Plus I can live vicariously thru all of you


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

looks awesome! congratulations!!


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

apbtmom76 said:


> hahaha, ya know sometimes I wish I could, I mean I had a partial hysterectomy a year after my youngest son was born, but I still have my ovaries so AI would be possible in a surrogate mother, but at 33 years old and my 3 kids now almost grown, nahhh, I'll just enjoy what I have and my dogs and be done with it, lol. Plus I can live vicariously thru all of you


My sister is 27 and just had her 4th baby! She just had her tubes tied! lol


----------



## vdubbinya (Oct 8, 2008)

yay  pop it out already.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

vdubbinya said:


> yay  pop it out already.


He has to cook for at least a few more months!


----------



## vdubbinya (Oct 8, 2008)

baby in the oven.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

lol SGH, I was 23 when I had my 3rd kid and if I hadn't of had my surgery I would have ended up with cancer so it was a good thing, but yes it has been discussed, lol


----------

